# Milwaukee's Neediest Animals-Fostering



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi All, I just wanted to take a moment to let people know that Madacc (Milwaukee Area Domestic Animal Control Commission) is in desperate need of fosters. If you are an experienced foster or interested in becoming one you can email Marissa at [email protected].


Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

http://madaccfriends.org/


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's a link for the GSD rescue they work with and a list of dogs available for adoption

Arf's German Shepherd Rescue, Inc. of Wisconsin


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

*Milwaukee County's Neediest Animals* 
Josie is a 1-year-old, female Pit Bull mix. She would make a great exercise part...ner! Josie is sweet and loves spending time with the volunteers. She did very well on her temperament test. Josie's new family will be happy to make the commitment to daily exercise and training classes. Josie is on a mission to please and is ready to learn! Please help her find a way out of the shelter. For more information on how to foster and/or adopt Josie, please contact Marissa at [email protected]. ID number A236923.See More
These animals are in need of a home. They have been in safe keep at MADACC for some time. When space runs out, we need to make connections. Please take a look and share with others. By: Madacc Pets


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I find it strange & sad that no one responds to this post. I know its an international website but I also know there are many people from WI on this site.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Mac's Mom said:


> *Milwaukee County's Neediest Animals*
> Josie is a 1-year-old, female Pit Bull mix. She would make a great exercise part...ner! Josie is sweet and loves spending time with the volunteers. She did very well on her temperament test. Josie's new family will be happy to make the commitment to daily exercise and training classes. Josie is on a mission to please and is ready to learn! Please help her find a way out of the shelter. For more information on how to foster and/or adopt Josie, please contact Marissa at [email protected]. ID number A236923.See More
> These animals are in need of a home. They have been in safe keep at MADACC for some time. When space runs out, we need to make connections. Please take a look and share with others. By: Madacc Pets


By posting this on facebook, I found someone interested in adopting this sweet girl. Not a stranger, but a long time friend whom I trust.

It only takes a moment to share posts...and it can lead to a lifetime of joy...


----------

